# Need Help Asap Pls



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi guys i really need ur help!
i just went to the pet shop looking for piranhas and the guy told me he has some, so i looked at them i told him how do i know of this is a red belly piranha not a red belly pacu he told me i'll throw a goldfish in there and see how they will eat it quickly , so they did , but im still confused because i just googled it pacu's also may eat other fishes even when young, so anyway i tried to get the best photos i can from my phone (i hope their clear enough) , i really need you guys to tell me if these are RBP or pacu's (btw i got 17 of them) so i can return them to him:
(sorry for my bad english spelling)








http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/tho3ban/photo_1.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/tho3ban/photo_3.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/tho3ban/photo_2.jpg


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

100% pacu. Return them all to him unless you have a huge pond for them all.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeap, looks like all pacus to me


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> 100% pacu. Return them all to him unless you have a huge pond for them all.


are u sure? how can u tell?

....and he told me they are piranhas.......







gonna wait for tommorow to get them back to him!!!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

take a look here
http://www.opefe.com/idpira_and_pacu.html


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dammn pacus did it again !


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...pacu. You can tell by the jaws and fins.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking at the jaw is the easiest way. Google some pics of both piranhas and pacu and look at their jaw. A pacu has a clamp like jaw(=) to crush more then rip. Piranha have more powerful jaws with a powerful lowerjaw (<) designed to rip and tear flesh as opposed to crush.


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

...how dissapointing...can't believe this..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

LFS was wrong this time!....these are pacu!..


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Just to add some comfort to the OP I also agree that these are 100% Pacus. Heck invite the LFS owner to the forums and we'll personally teach him the differences.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, Pacu. Even adult pacu will eat meat/fish.

Pacu enjoying a nice bit of mouse meat, hmmm...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn, you got Pacu!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

17?? That's a lot of Pacu . .
Sorry that you got ripped off.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Grow em out & cut em up for Piranha food for when you get some reds. Pacu is one of the many fish that people should not be allowed to buy because basically nobody has a tank big enough to keep them for life (except for the lucky few).


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

pacu


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

pacu...man i hate those things


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Pacus are some ugly fish, and 17 of them you would need a very large tank for them.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

For some reason P's seem to really love eating Pacus... yet seem to get along with other tetras... (sorry for the







comment)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It pisses me off these fish are still being sold everywhere! Even Wal Mart! They get so goddamn big at a ridiculous growth rate almost nobody could house them properly. They are classified as vegetarians, but these dumb things will eat anything!


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

hi all, today i went back to the store and i insisted to return them and get my money back, so i did.
i went to another store and got myself 15 piranhas (hopefuly) , here are pic's of them:
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/tho3ban/photo_4.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/tho3ban/photo_5.jpg
it has been like 5 hours and i still didnt move them to their tank because the tanks water temp is 30c , and the mini tank i got them in has a 24c water temp...i cant fit it in the big one since the top has many blocking stuff...
here is a pic of their new tank
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/tho3ban/photo_6.jpg
any tips for making the water temp cooler? i dont want to move them suddnly in a hotter water
(again sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Remove some of the water and add cold water to lower the temperature. The slowly add some of the tank water to the container you have them in with a cup, and it will make the temperatures and pH even so you can add them to the tank. 
Those are red belly piranhas, so you don't have pacu anymore








Out of curiosity how much did you pay for each fish?


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Remove some of the water and add cold water to lower the temperature. The slowly add some of the tank water to the container you have them in with a cup, and it will make the temperatures and pH even so you can add them to the tank.
> Those are red belly piranhas, so you don't have pacu anymore
> 
> 
> ...


good price


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

More or less then 4kd per fish?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

think youll enjoy this


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

What size tank is it? 15 RBP's thats quite a bit.


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Joe.G said:


> What size tank is it? 15 RBP's thats quite a bit.


well i dont know really the size of my tank in gallons but i took some pictures u can see the piranhas inside it, the tank is 150 cm long, height 80 cm , width 45 cm (mybe u can tell?)
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/tho3ban/pt1.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/tho3ban/pt2.jpg


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

oh btw i did a ph test , the water ph is 7.5 is that ok?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

7.5 is fine, what ur looking for is a steady PH, 7.5 is not ideal but itll do. As far as tank size I am not sure what size that is but ill say that is doesnt look very wide and I doubt itll be a good long home for that many RBP'S.


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Joe.G said:


> 7.5 is fine, what ur looking for is a steady PH, 7.5 is not ideal but itll do. As far as tank size I am not sure what size that is but ill say that is doesnt look very wide and I doubt itll be a good long home for that many RBP'S.


i did the calculations its a 170 gallon tank


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

flow said:


> 7.5 is fine, what ur looking for is a steady PH, 7.5 is not ideal but itll do. As far as tank size I am not sure what size that is but ill say that is doesnt look very wide and I doubt itll be a good long home for that many RBP'S.


i did the calculations its a 170 gallon tank
[/quote]

Nope, it's a 142g (tall) tank... IMO you can keep up to 6 Reds in there for a long while...


----------

